# polishing chrome wheels



## DINGER B (Jul 8, 2012)

Hi all, just wondering if there is anyone out there that can help me, I need some advice on what would be the best product to use on my wheels... They have a chrome lip on them, I just want something that will bring back the shine without spending a shitload of cash to do them. There not looking there best as I've not been able to clean them for mouths as I'v been overseas... Any ideas. 

Andy


----------

